
US journalism has become more subjective - eplanit
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-05-journalism-subjective.html
======
bediger4000
This article doesn't have a link to the report, which is weird, given that the
subject is "truth decay". I think this is what they're on about:

[https://www.rand.org/pubs/research_reports/RR2314.html](https://www.rand.org/pubs/research_reports/RR2314.html)

I'm amused that the different media outlets aren't rated on "subjectivity",
because that's what we're interested in: finding the least subjective source
of information. I suppose doing such ratings would offend classes of people,
and cause the report to be villified and the authors penalized.

